# koi or any other type of carp



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

How big can these fish get if there in a small tank as im being told two diffrent things by a few diffrent pet shops.

i have a small (2ft) tank and one half is saying they can grow to be BIG and the other half is saying that they will groe to the size of there surroundings...

my husband would like to get carp or any kind but we dont have a pond to transfer to eventually to hopefully wanting small(ish) fish... but not goldfish

help!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Koi Carp (a selectively bred variety of the Common or King Carp, _Cyprinus carpio_) grow very BIG and very fast. No variety of the Common Carp is suited to aquarium life unless you own a tank comparable to the size of a public aquarium.

Fish don't grow to the size of their surroundings, it's a well known myth in fishkeeping circles. Some fish are reputed to secrete certain chemicals into their surroundings to slow down or halt their growth, however inducing stunted growth into a fish is not to be done deliberately. Fish can stop growing on the outside, however their internal organs continue to expand in size and mass; eventually resulting in a rather painful and gruesome death.

Koi Carp can grow to 90cm/3ft in length and need a large, deep pond with minimum dimensions of 4 x 3 x 1.5m. The depth is particularly important to allow these fish to overwinter; and the deeper the pond the better in colder climates as deep ponds are less prone to freezing over in winter.

I would only suggest a single Fancy goldfish for a 2ft tank, but even then a 2ft tank is pushing it as these can grow to 15cm/6". Common goldfish (including Shubunkins and Comets) can top 30cm/12" in length and need either a 6 x 2 x 2ft tank or a spacious pond. Don't buy fish at their current size for a tank, buy a tank that's suitable for the adult size of the fish in the long run.

I'd recommend buying a heater for the tank and sticking to smaller tropical species.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Koi do grow big as chillinator said fish don't grow to their surroundings my uncle had a goldfish once many years back in a fairly big tank he out grew the tank. Koi grow very big the ones he has now are in his pond. I agree with chillinator make the tank into a tropical tak.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah, ill just repeat what the others have said. fish growing to the size of the tank is a MYTH. occasionally, under highly stressful and toxic conditions, some fish show signs of stunting and slowed growth, however, like Chilly said, they only stop growing on the outside...

all koi and related species will grow far too big for the tank you have, and are better in the pond. your best bet, as has already been said, is a fancy goldfish. however, if it were me, id simply add a heater, and go tropical. they are no more difficult than coldwater, the extra heater doesnt add much to the cost, and you get a far greater choice of fish that would be suitable for your tank!


----------

